# مكتبة باكثر من 50 كتابا Medical Student Essentials - Books + Journal + quick study



## nassim10 (6 يناير 2012)

Essential Medical Books for Medical Students [1.16 GiB]

List:

Ebooks 
1. Journal Medical Passwords 2003.pdf 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
\\\\Ebooks\\\\ (0) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Quick Study 
Refrence 
Skills, Social, Ethics 
Various Essential Subjects 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
\\\\Ebooks\\\\Quick Study\\\\ (3) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Flash Cards 
Medical procedures 
1. Anatomy.tv - Anatomy Study Guides.chm 
2. Cranial_Nerves_Functional_Anatomy.pdf 
3. Schaum\\\'s Outline of Biology - Fried, George H..pdf 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
\\\\Ebooks\\\\Quick Study\\\\Flash Cards\\\\ (3) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Rohen\\\'s Photographic Anatomy Flash Cards - 1st Ed.CHM 
2. Anatomy - sidebyside.pdf 
3. Pathology - sidebyside.pdf 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
\\\\Ebooks\\\\Quick Study\\\\Medical procedures\\\\ (50) 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Skill 01[1].Temperature..pdf 
2. Skill 02[1]..Pulse.pdf 
3. Skill 03[1]..Respiration.pdf 
4. Skill 04[1]..Blood Pressure.pdf 
5. Skill 05[1]..Pulse Oximetry.pdf 
6. Skill 06[1]..Capillary Blood Draw.pdf 
7. Skill 07[1]..Venipuncture.pdf 
8. Skill 08[1]..Blood Draw from a Central Venous Catheter.pdf 
9. Skill 09[1]..Nasopharyngeal Swab.pdf 
10. Skill 10[1]..Throat Culture.pdf 
11. Skill 11[1]..Collection of Stool Specimen.pdf 
12. Skill 12[1]..Collection of Urine Specimen.pdf 
13. Skill 13[1]..Collection of a Midstream.pdf 
14. Skill 14[1]..Assisting with Child during Bone Marrow.pdf 
15. Skill 15[1]..Assisting with Child during Lumbar Puncture.pdf 
16. Skill 16[1]..Assisting with Collection of Cerebrospinal.pdf 
17. Skill 17[1]..Sponge Bath.pdf 
18. Skill 18[1]..Insertion of a Peripheral IV Line.pdf 
19. Skill 19[1]..Dressing Change Central Venous Line.pdf 
20. Skill 20[1]..Insertion of a Nasogastric Tube.pdf 
21. Skill 21[1]..Management of Gastrointestinal Suction.pdf 
22. Skill 22[1]..Nasogastric Tube Irrigation.pdf 
23. Skill 23[1]..Nasogastric Tube Lavage.pdf 
24. Skill 24[1]..Administration of a Bolus Feeding.pdf 
25. Skill 25[1]..Administration of NG, NJ, Gastrostomy and.pdf 
26. Skill 26[1]..Changing a Fecal Ostomy Appliance.pdf 
27. Skill 27[1]..Emptying an Ostomy Pouch.pdf 
28. Skill 28[1]..Administration of Enemas.pdf 
29. Skill 29[1]..Urinary Catheterization.pdf 
30. Skill 30[1]..Petaling a Cast.pdf 
31. Skill 31[1]..Pin Site Care.pdf 
33. Skill 33[1]..Pin Care, External Fixation Device.pdf 
34. Skill 34[1]..EVD Maintaining System at Correct Level and Functioning.pdf 
35. Skill 35[1]..EVD Client Assessment.pdf 
36. Skill 36[1]..EVD Monitoring Cerebrospinal Fluid (CSF).pdf 
37. Skill 37[1]..EVD Changing the Drainage Bag.pdf 
38. Skill 38[1]..EVD General Nursing Care and Safety.pdf 
39. Skill 39[1]..Assisting with Chest Tube Insertion.pdf 
40. Skill 40[1]..Preparing the Chest Tube Drainage System.pdf 
41. Skill 41[1]..Care of the Child with a Chest Tube.pdf 
42. Skill 42[1]..Assisting with Removal of Chest Tube.pdf 
43. Skill 43[1]..Oxygen Administration.pdf 
44. Skill 44[1]..Bulb Suctioning.pdf 
45. Skill 45[1]..Nasotracheal Suctioning.pdf 
46. Skill 46[1]..Tracheostomy Monitoring.pdf 
47. Skill 47[1]..Tracheostomy Tube Change.pdf 
48. Skill 48[1]..Tracheostomy Tube.pdf 
49. Skill 49[1]..Tracheostomy Suctioning.pdf 
50. Skill 50[1]..Endotracheal Tube Monitoring (ETT).pdf 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
and much more

Password: 1984



http://www.filesonic.com/file/RvIR8q7/Medical Student Essentials - ...


----------



## مقشش (6 يناير 2012)

الف شكر مشاركة قوية ومفيدة


----------



## عاطف روحان (25 أبريل 2012)

ممكن اليوزر نيم


----------

